# Customs and excise



## ethain (17 Jan 2007)

I have just received a camera which I bought from a US web-site. When it was delivered I was told there was a €58 customs and excise bill. This is not something I was aware of - where I can find out more information on e-commerece and related charges?


----------



## Protocol (17 Jan 2007)

Any imports from outside the EU worth over 22 euro are subject to VAT and maybe customs duty.

The VAT rate is 21%.  You pay this, and maybe a service charge of maybe 5 euro to the Revenue customs office.


----------



## purplealien (17 Jan 2007)

Protocol said:


> Any imports from outside the EU worth over 22 euro are subject to VAT


Are you sure about that, when i rang up DHL last week with the same enquiry,  was told the limit was €40


----------



## HighFlier (17 Jan 2007)

Yes there is a liability. There was an article a few weeks ago about all the Xmas shoppers returning from New York and being hammered for VAT in Dublin airport.

You can however buy (vat paid ) from anywhere in the EU and have no further liability.


----------



## ClubMan (17 Jan 2007)

[broken link removed] might be of interest in this context.


----------



## tricks (17 Jan 2007)

According to [broken link removed] it's €22 or €45 if it's a gift sent by somebody in another country


----------



## purplealien (17 Jan 2007)

HighFlier said:


> Yes there is a liability. There was an article a few weeks ago about all the Xmas shoppers returning from New York and being hammered for VAT in Dublin airport.
> 
> You can however buy (vat paid ) from anywhere in the EU and have no further liability.


 
They should have ripped the tags off all the clothes before they put them into their suitcases.


----------



## ethain (18 Jan 2007)

Thanks for the information. It is annoying to have to pay additional on the cost of the camera. However it still works out cheaper than what I would have paid in Ireland at a regular retailer.


----------



## Luternau (18 Jan 2007)

ethain said:


> I have just received a camera which I bought from a US web-site. When it was delivered I was told there was a €58 customs and excise bill. This is not something I was aware of - where I can find out more information on e-commerece and related charges?


 
I am intersted to know what site you bought from. A lot of the sites will not ship international orders. Can you publish please.


----------

